# 10 San Sik drills



## futsaowingchun (Jun 29, 2014)

The 10 basic San Sik Wing Chun drills that compliment the Siu Lin Tao form ( Wing Chun's first form ) These partner drills teach the basic application of the foundation of the Wing Chun system.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 29, 2014)

At 4.15, you use your right Gou Shou to grab and pull your opponent's right arm. This will prevent your opponent from pulling his right arm back. I like this concept. You are not using it at 3.07. Just wonder why?


----------



## futsaowingchun (Jun 30, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> At 4.15, you use your right Gou Shou to grab and pull your opponent's right arm. This will prevent your opponent from pulling his right arm back. I like this concept. You are not using it at 3.07. Just wonder why?


At 3:07 I'm doing a different drill ( Pak Sao ) which is not a grabbing action.


----------



## geezer (Jun 30, 2014)

_Futsao,_ are these "san-sik" drills traditional to your lineage or drills that you have assembled to augment your curriculum? Also, do you have any way of linking these drills to give the students a sense of flow?

In the lineage of Yip Man WC I trained, coming through Leung Ting, we have a program of such drills called _"Lat Sau"._ The Hong Kong version was a fairly simple set of drills which was later expanded extensively by the EWTO under Keith Kernspecht. Now there are many different groups coming from a WT background and each has a sightly different take on these drills. At their best, they train good basic skills from stance and steps to a variety of attacks and defenses in a way that can be applied repeatedly or with random variations against a partner in a continuous flowing drill. 

Here are some examples from different instructors representing different organizations. First Victor Gutierrez. His group initiates with a typical pak-da cycle as a platform from which to practice different attacks and counters:






Now here's an EBMAS version. Emin's people replace the pak-da cycle with continuous punches, emphasizing offense, but using the bridges to check and control their opponent's arms in exactly the same way:







And here's a slower, more demo-style version done by some Aussie with a really cool shirt. I am a little surprised by the elbow up-and-out hook defense from 3:22 to about 3:40. Seems like you are really opening up your ribs? But it's Australia after all. I'm told that they even turn differently down there due to the Coriolis effect. Forgive me Mook!







Now, from the world's No. 2 most awesomest master, second only to Chuck Norris, here's the best, most updated drill which replaces all those above:


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 30, 2014)

OMG on the last video clip is all I have to say. 

I also love how allot of people that knows a bit about WC assumes  its always about chain punching.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 30, 2014)

futsaowingchun said:


> At 3:07 I'm doing a different drill ( Pak Sao ) which is not a grabbing action.


Your left hand is doing the Pak Shou, but it doesn't prevent your right hand to pull your opponent's arm into you first. 

- A right hand pulling, 
- followed by a left hand Pak Shou, 
- followed by a right punch to the face,

can be a lighting speed punching combo. Your right hand pulling can let the counter force to pull yourself into your opponent. It can provide your the initial speed that you will need to close in the gape.

At 0.23 of the following clip, if the guy on the left used his left hand to pull his opponent's right arm 45 degree downward toward his opponent's left, it will be much harder for his opponent to make his right arm free and counter him.

The WC sticky hands may unnecessary give your opponent too much arm freedom which will be against your own interest. IMO, the arm grabbing is not used enough in the WC sticky hands.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Jun 30, 2014)

geezer said:


> _Futsao,_ are these "san-sik" drills traditional to your lineage or drills that you have assembled to augment your curriculum? Also, do you have any way of linking these drills to give the students a sense of flow?
> 
> In the lineage of Yip Man WC I trained, coming through Leung Ting, we have a program of such drills called _"Lat Sau"._ The Hong Kong version was a fairly simple set of drills which was later expanded extensively by the EWTO under Keith Kernspecht. Now there are many different groups coming from a WT background and each has a sightly different take on these drills. At their best, they train good basic skills from stance and steps to a variety of attacks and defenses in a way that can be applied repeatedly or with random variations against a partner in a continuous flowing drill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cephalopod (Jun 30, 2014)

geezer said:


> ... from the world's No. 2 most awesomest master...



Grandmaster Ken is a warrior of unparalleled wisdom. I practice this very drill religiously but my daughter _schools_ me.


I fear I might take a few tomatoes to the head for saying so but practicing fixed drills, like on the OPs video, makes me really irritable.

I generally only do it when I train with a friend from another school, but I find myself constantly wanting to bypass, hit, counter-hit, wedge down the center, or do pretty much _anything_ rather that sit there frozen while my partner applies his techniques.

Of course as beginners there were a few drills that we worked on to get the basics down but in the most part,  we learn everything as movements in the forms and Mook jong and then the application is taught in the context of live hand drills...chi sao, lap sao, gor sao, off hand sparring.

Ideas are basically passed down the line of seniority. For example: my sifu trashes my structure and slides his offense through the hole. He shows me whats going on. I can't do it back to him despite my best effort but then I train with someone my junior and try the same on him (usually with sifu watching and laughing 'cus I just don't get it). Repeat (usually more than twice...) until I can execute with my partner trying his best to thwart. Meanwhile my partner finds someone his junior...and so forth.

Now I'm certainly not saying that this is a "superior" method of training. My guess is that although it may take longer to acquire any given tool or principle, when you do get it, it works for you under duress against a live opponent who is doing everything he can to screw up your game.
it is also, in my thinking, a simply more fun way to train.


----------

